# Hatch Lids



## cahardin812 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looking for Bass Tracker style compartment lids. The boat I'm redoing was gutted prior to me getting it and doesn't have any compartment hatches. Let me know what you have.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 8, 2015)

I forget who on here referred me to this outfit, but the pics of their work I saw were top notch and I will be using them for my rear hatch once tax season is done and the ice lets go of my fishing haunts.

https://www.fishonfabrications.com/hatch-lids.html


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 8, 2015)

The ones in my boat are made by tempress. Made in Texas I believe. They make several kinds and are very reasonable.


----------



## cahardin812 (Apr 9, 2015)

I priced Fish On Fabrication and they are a lot more than I want to spend and the Tempress are Plastic. I'd prefer metal.

Thanks though.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 9, 2015)

You might beat his price by a few dollars if you try hard enough but you seem to be out of touch with the fact that aluminum isn't cheap - their prices aren't bad considering what you'd spend just on materials...figure ~$15 sq/ft for just the plate, then you still need angle to act as a truss and more angle for the drop-in frame, the stainless piano hinge will run you another $15...so you're looking at anywhere from ~ $50 + just in materials, let alone the equipment you'd need (bender, welder) & then the time piecing it all together to get everything right. The guy probably isn't making more than $20/hr on those hatches for skilled labor. Buy them from China through Cabelas or Basspro and you'll pay the same.


----------



## cahardin812 (Apr 9, 2015)

I won't spend that type of money from anywhere for lids. I've found them on ebay for $30 - $75 for used ones so they can be found. This is a cheap project boat and fish on fabrication would cost more in lids then I have in the whole boat/motor/trailer. I've been quoted around $100 for custom lids locally so aluminum isn't that high.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 10, 2015)

i may have a few i can part with. I should know by the end of the weekend


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 10, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> I forget who on here referred me to this outfit, but the pics of their work I saw were top notch and I will be using them for my rear hatch once tax season is done and the ice lets go of my fishing haunts.
> 
> https://www.fishonfabrications.com/hatch-lids.html



That was probably me. Dawson was *GREAT* to work with and I try to recommend him when anyone needs any type of aluminum fab work done.

I got my all my hatches (4) from Dawson at Fish On Fabrications. May be a little more $ than plastic type lids/hatches, but they are very high quality. I'm HARD on my boat, and they have held up to the abuse I put them under. I got 3 hatches with frame for my extended bow deck that Dawson made for me completely custom. I simply sent him pictures of my extended frame with measurements and they fit perfect. Also had him make me a waterproof hatch with drop in liner for my rear bench. Couldn't be happier with how it all turned out.


----------

